# Problem mit Batchdatei Befehlen



## Askania (11. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,
 ich habe ein Problem und zwar wollte ich eine Batchdatei erstellen die 3 Programme ausführen sollte. Doch sie führt immer nur eins aus und wenn ich das schließe das Nächste.
 Wie kann ich alle auf einmal öffnen?

 Batchdatei:
 echo off
 "C:\Programme\xxx.exe"
 "C:\Programme\xxx.exe"
 "C:\Programme\xxx.exe"


----------



## Mafutrct (11. Februar 2005)

hi

Ich arbeite unter Win2k und da gibt es den Befehl "start". Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber den gibts es glaub ich auch unter quasi allen anderen Windows-Versionen.
Der Befehl startet ein Programm asynchron, so dass die Batchdatei danach sofort weiter ausgeführt wird.
Du kannst mit "start" ausserdem noch eine Menge Sahcen einstellen, z.B. die Priorität des Programms oder die Fenstergroesse. Du bekommst die nötige Syntax angezeigt, wenn du in einer Eingabeaufforderung (btw: blöder Name, den MS da übersetzt hat) "start /?" eingibst.

mfg
Mafu


----------



## Askania (12. Februar 2005)

Hi Mafu,
 danke für deinen Tipp, aber ich habe das ausprobiert und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Mafutrct (12. Februar 2005)

hast du eine batchdatei in diesem format erstellt?:

start "c:\programme\programmname1.exe"
start "c:\programme\programmname2.exe"
start "c:\programme\programmname3.exe"

dann müsste es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Askania (14. Februar 2005)

Hi Mafu,
 wenn ich das so mache, wie du es oben aufgeschrieben hast, geht gar nichts mehr.


----------



## PhReAkAzOiD (14. Februar 2005)

Hast du dich schon mal in


```
start /?
```

eingelesen? Ich glaube da findest du deine Antwort!
Gib einfach start /? in deiner Eingabeaufforderung ein.


----------



## Jerch (14. Februar 2005)

probiers mal mit

call "c:\pfad\zur\exe\programm.exe"

 :suspekt:  ich mein bei batch-dateien geht das so
bin mir aber net sicher ob man auch so Exe dateien ausführen kann

ansonsten


----------



## PhReAkAzOiD (14. Februar 2005)

Bei mir hat das wunderbar geklappt:


```
start Notepad.exe
start explorer.exe
```

Die Anführungszeichen sind für den Titel des Fensters. Steht alles in der "start Hilfe", die man mit start /? aufruft


----------



## Mafutrct (14. Februar 2005)

Das mit den Quotes war es....
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit die brauch man für den Pfad.... mannomann

Thx, da wäre ich jetzt wohl ewig blind geblieben


----------



## Mafutrct (14. Februar 2005)

Mit call kann man übrigens nur batchdateien aufrufen.


----------



## Askania (15. Februar 2005)

*Danke*

Hi leute,
 danke für eure Hilfe, ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen.

 Danke, Askania!


----------

